# Brown hairy algea...



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

How long does this usually least? Its been in the tank for 4 days now. Also I performed a 10gallon water change and the only test result I got a positive on was PH 8.2. Am I doing this all right? My SG is at 1.025. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## csago05 (Dec 12, 2009)

Well I am new at this but if you are talking about a diatom bloom I can tell you that mine lasted about a week to a week in a half if that helps at all.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't think you should be doing any water changes at this point in time. I spent the first 7 weeks or so just topping off with RO and later RO/DI water.

My diatom bloom lasted for some time and I just let it run its course. It is different in every tank. I will leave the advice to the experts though.


----------



## marine666 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi, My tank is going through it's daitom bloom too by the 2nd day it had covered everything and i'm now on day 10 and it looks like it's starting to go. What's the rest of your readings, are you using rowaphos or anything like that.


----------

